
Ask HN: Should I quit my job - __wonder12345__
I am working at a late stage startup with good compensation and the stock payout would be pretty good if it could exit.<p>The problem is I find my job to be boring and unfulfilling. I don&#x27;t think I learnt much over the past year. Now I am almost depressed after days after days&#x27; bug fixing (mostly) and some uninspiring tasks.<p>I need two more years for the stock to be fully vested. Now I am thinking if I should quit so at least I could find another startup at least I could have interesting work to do.<p>Would love to hear what you guys thought! Thanks!
======
SherlockeHolmes
that's definitely a tough decision. it's forcing you to choose between
financial security and personal happiness, both of which are very important
(in fact, the latter is often ignored for the sake of the former, but it
shouldn't be). I think you need to weigh these two priorities as they apply to
your current situation, and make a judgment.

I would err on the side of having mental peace and joy at the risk of taking a
dent on my financial prospects, only if I am assured that my financial
sacrifice is only big enough to take away my luxuries, and not my necessities.

~~~
rt2016
I don't think being at a startup is what I would consider "financial
security". There's still 2 years until the stock vests, and even then it may
be worth less than if OP had left and worked another job for 2 years. But I
agree with your sentiment, it's better to be happier and have a more
fulfilling job if you can afford it.

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
true it's more about sacrificing the possible payout if/when the company
exits, which obviously can set you up nicely down the road to do the things
you want and have a happy life.

